# ALS rangers



## wildmed (Aug 5, 2010)

Is there such a thing? I know that the NPS used to have a paramedic program in california, but i cant find anything about it.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Aug 5, 2010)

http://jobview.usajobs.gov/GetJob.aspx?JobID=89531350&JobTitle=Park+Ranger+%28Protection%29%2c+GS-0025-07&q=paramedic&where=&x=112&y=8&brd=3876&vw=b&FedEmp=N&FedPub=Y&AVSDM=2010-07-26+00%3a03%3a00

You mean something like this?


----------



## Roam (Aug 13, 2010)

The link did not work for me, what is the job title?


----------

